# Hi, Iâ€™m glad to be here



## winniethepooh4102 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Hi, I’m glad to be here*

:smile: Hi, I’m glad to be here on this forum.

I have a project for a book entitled "The thing in us".
It is posted on my website pointed in my profile.

Now I have to begin the fantasy part of my book
Chapter16 Coming back from the future., 
SubChapter1 No way back home. Mission is still possible. But I have a problem with my bad English and I’m looking for something like as examples for my writing. I saw some works here and liked their style, that’s why I think I can take a part on your forum. And I instantly joined the social group HyperLiterature because my book will be something like this.
Why I am winniethepooh4102 you can see from my profile and from my website.

P.S Excuse me, but the posts here are uploading
too slowly and I made a mistake.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum, I have got rid of the other two posts for you. I am sorry the forum is so slow today, it is very bad today, last time it was this slow the site went down for a bit, disappearing completely for a while. I do hope you can bear with us until we get past these problems and i get a chance to see your work. I always impressed when people write in English and it is not their first language, it is not always easy even when it is. I look forward to seeing more of you.


----------



## winniethepooh4102 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you very much! Here I will post one my
impromptu, response to one poem from one 
another forum. Please say me, if there is a potential
in me to become English writer.

Open your eyes, listen, to see and hear
the colors and the sounds of the universe.
But can you feel it, something tiny warm
and beautiful is beaming and pulsating 
inside you. It’s touching you in every
moment to feel you only it exists.
Its way the only possible is see and
touch the things like it. Sleeping is not 
its essence because it never sleep.
From time to time it’s bursting to find
its mirror in the other human beings.
Its power is collossal and you are its
devoted slave, but it is your own freedom,
please don’t run away of it. 

Excuse me, but here I have a problem with colors
and pasted it directly from my website.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum.


Nickie


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 22, 2009)

You will have a lot of work, but I expect you knew that



winniethepooh4102 said:


> Thank you very much! Here I will post one my impromptu, response to one poem from one another forum.
> 
> Sorry, this sentence does not work in English, I will take a guess:- I will post an impromptu response here, a poem from another forum. You could leave out the word "here" if you want, it is obvious.
> 
> ...



I would suggest you post this in poetry and see what people there say, it strikes me as viable. Though there are things in the English, like "run away from it", the meaning is clear. Don't worry about the colour, but you are not supposed to duplicate things so delete it here if you do put it there, or post something else.


----------



## Red_Venus (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Winnie! Glad to see you here. Hope you find all the help and inspiration you are looking for!

much love;

venus


----------



## winniethepooh4102 (Feb 22, 2009)

Many thanks to everybody. I will take the advices
of Olly about my English. I’m a little lazy with
the grammar and so on and had to begin on moving on 
some other forums but now I’m encouraged to do my best. I already saw your works Red Venus, you write
very well and I hope one day we both to be in the workshop here with my writing too. I saw and the website of Nickie and will be glad to talk with her
about my work, because this written higher up is 
true and I have to describe it in some literary way.


----------



## Shinn (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey there


----------

